# Need recommendation for Trapping a Badger



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Will a Gopher Trap work? How long of a
stake should be used for the Traps Chain?

My other option is, I do have a Live Cage
type Trap. Would this work? What type
of Bait would be needed?

It appears that the Badger(s) are moving in
and I do not want them near my House

Any advise would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I did more Research on Trapping Badgers. Studied
Traps Online but nothing said "Use This Trap".

I ended up buying a Steel Jawed #3 Coil Spring.

Of course I didn't get to use it, the surroundings
of the Holes indicated nothing was using them.
Trail Cam also showed no activity.

Now I have a Trap for Future use.

Thanks to all that is reading my Post.


----------

